
The Long Now Foundation – Fostering Long-Term Thinking - devicetray0
http://longnow.org/
======
drallison
Long Now deserves your support through donations and patronage. They do great
projects and run a program with fascinating speakers.I can attest that they
run an amazing bar, _The Interval_
,[https://theinterval.org/](https://theinterval.org/), located in Fort Mason
in San Francisco which serves as their headquarters. If memory serves, food
trucks congregate in front on Friday afternoon/evening.

